# Napanee Ontario, Canada. Sub work wanted.



## HayBay (Jan 18, 2004)

Hey all, newbie to the site. Love it.

Just relocated to Napanee and am in need of some work for plowing. I havent noticed any people from this area on the forums, funny thing is I just moved from Mississauga. I cant believe how many guys are from that area on this forum.

Let it snow.

HayBay.

95 F250 Powerstroke, Snowway 8' HT plow w/ downpressure system , Insured.


----------

